# BRING BACK MY FEATHERS PLS!



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

I have been having a little experiment with displaying my feathers , after noticing a little man had replaced the blue feather on the profile of a friend, and now see that all the feathers seem to have been replaced with something other than the original feathers.

Is this the way it is now going to be?  Where have all the feathers gone to? I hope the admins are not stuffing a pillowcase with them! I would really really like mine back please!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2014)

...The feathers look the same as the always have...


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

I think I have a glitch

On my IPad instead of a white, pink and purple feather, I see a pic of a wolf, A large glowing egg and an AC sign, but if I look on my laptop I have the three feathers.

Weird!

I don't know how to take a picture of it, or I would


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2014)

Your iPad is definitely glitching.


----------



## Jake (Sep 24, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> I think I have a glitch
> 
> On my IPad instead of a white, pink and purple feather, I see a pic of a wolf, A large glowing egg and an AC sign, but if I look on my laptop I have the three feathers.
> 
> ...


picture is lock button + home button

on my laptop, phone and ipad i can see feathers


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

I know how to take a pic on my 3DS but not how to then transfer it onto a post in the Forum.

If anyone can supply an Idiot's A-Z guide, literally step by flipping step, by PM to me, I would be most grateful 

Never let it be said I am not willing to share my stupid glitch round with you all!


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 24, 2014)

Your feathers look fine to me as well, I'm on my iPad. To take a picture on an iPad press the power button and the home button at the same time, it takes a picture of your screen. Then upload .

As an aside, I've had my orange glitch before on my iPad into someone's profile picture which was amusing, it went away after a while.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 24, 2014)

To take a picture on your iPad, you click on the lock and home button at the same time, and it will take a picture and it'll be in your pictures. And then upload on imgur.com and you paste here the link. 

 I'm curious what you are seeing o^o


----------



## Farobi (Sep 24, 2014)

i see it too. What a ~mystery~ 

actually i dont. lol


----------



## Lauren (Sep 24, 2014)

its an apple glitch, mine was playing with the website and even replaced my avatar with my ice lolly collectible.


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, my Ipad is Apple, yesterday I did a big update and now wondering whether it has upset a few things. I also cannot get into Imgur, that keeps telling me the server isn't found. I took a pic on my 3DS but then discovered my Ipad doesn't support the SD card and my laptop being rather dated there is no slot for the SD to fit into. Not been a very good day so far, can only improve!

On the plus side, no one else has my wolf, large glowing white egg and ACNL collectibles

I will manage to get a picture to post sooner or later


----------



## Meadows (Sep 24, 2014)

You have feathers still


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

Wendy Marvell said:


> You have feathers still



not on my Ipad I don't and I use my Ipad rather than dated laptop. But who else can boast a wolf, a large glowing white egg and an ACNL logo as collectibles


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 24, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> not on my Ipad I don't and I use my Ipad rather than dated laptop. But who else can boast a wolf, a large glowing white egg and an ACNL logo as collectibles



Does sound pretty cool, I want to see.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 24, 2014)

lol. I want my collectibles to glitch now. They sound very cool


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

As soon as I find a way to take a picture I will, what can I use in place of Imugur as that seems to be barred to me as well now. I tried on my husband's Ipad but he is Apple too, although my feathers show up on his but still not mine, Imugur is saying server not found also on his


----------



## Lassy (Sep 24, 2014)

It's imgur.com not imugur.com !


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 24, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> As soon as I find a way to take a picture I will, what can I use in place of Imugur as that seems to be barred to me as well now. I tried on my husband's Ipad but he is Apple too, although my feathers show up on his but still not mine, Imugur is saying server not found also on his



Could try uploading it to imageshack from your iPad, I use that .


----------



## Lassy (Sep 24, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Could try uploading it to imageshack from your iPad, I use that .



You have to create an account with imageshack.us now I think? :0


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 24, 2014)

Lassy said:


> You have to create an account with imageshack.us now I think? :0



Ohh yes you do, I use imageshack UK site. Actually I think you have to pay now as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah you do have to pay now, I forgot because I just use my fianc?s account. It's something like ?2 a month.


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

Lassy said:


> You have to create an account with imageshack.us now I think? :0



ok have created an account and taken my pictue and it has told me there is an error in uploading my image

tried again, same result


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 24, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> ok have created an account and taken my pictue and it has told me there is an error in uploading my image
> 
> tried again, same result



Oh no , does it give any message with the error or just an error has occurred? What kind of iPad do you have?


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

I already had an account with photoshack but it is not getting very far with the pic I have taken, it has jammed

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Oh no , does it give any message with the error or just an error has occurred? What kind of iPad do you have?



It's an Apple, and as I said I did a huge update yesterday after waiting a few days as others had complained of problems, so I hung on till all complaints ceased

looks like I should have waited a bit longer, photobucket won't uplaod pic either


----------



## Lassy (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe send an email to yourself and insert as the file your picture from your ipad.
Then you go to your computer to look at your email, save that picture, and upload from there.


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 24, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> I already had an account with photoshack but it is not getting very far with the pic I have taken, it has jammed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh dear, I'm glad I didn't update mine yet if there's so many problems .

If you can email me the picture I could upload it for you if you like, let me know.


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Maybe send an email to yourself and insert as the file your picture from your ipad.
> Then you go to your computer to look at your email, save that picture, and upload from there.




Will wait on husband to take pic on his mobile and see if I can email it to you, can you pm me your email address Lassy, he is out at the moment. No good asking me to take a pic on my mobile, may as well ask me to fly to the moon!

Who ever said age didn't matter, let me assure you it does


----------



## unravel (Sep 24, 2014)

Hmm... I can see pink, white and purple feathers in collectible list. Don't worry it's just an iPad glitch don't mind it. Print screen because I wanna see :U


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

Lol ur ipad is high.


----------



## Freckles (Sep 24, 2014)

When I'm (obsessively) checking TBT from my phone, it occasionally shows certain images as being...incorrect. I couldn't figure out what was happening at first but then I recognized one of the photos and it dawned on me. 

It-for whatever reason-replaces some images with cropped versions of user avatars. I pretty often see a picture of Twiggy? It's quite odd but only something that happens on mobile, I have no idea why!


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 24, 2014)

I think the glowing white egg would be cool to have!  Would certainly make for a unique collectible.


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> I think the glowing white egg would be cool to have!  Would certainly make for a unique collectible.




They are not nice neat little collectibles, they are giant size


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the picture , this is what biggKitty is seeing,



Spoiler


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh my, yes... Giant sized collectibles = not cool.  Hope you figure it out BiggKitty.  If its any consolation we are all seeing beautiful feathers for you.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 24, 2014)

BiggKitty has sent me the picture by mail, here it is:



Spoiler











I think what you see is a glitch which replaces your collectibles by other users avatars.

EDIT: oops didn't see that Fancythat posted the picture xD


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 24, 2014)

The one with the 2 ears is called Redd2 on the profile avatar page. So definitely player's avatars


----------



## Freckles (Sep 24, 2014)

Haha, okay yeah that's exactly what I see on my iPhone too. Even the next page stuff will randomly be replaced with cropped avatars. Haven't found a fix yet though, and no idea what causes that.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 24, 2014)

Try doing a hard refresh on the page.  According to what I googled, you can do that on iOS by simply refreshing the page twice.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 24, 2014)

I've never experienced anything like this on my phone. I'm assuming it's something to do with Apple and not us. My only suggestion would be using the Mobile or TBT Undercover skin.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 24, 2014)

Jas0n said:


> I've never experienced anything like this on my phone. I'm assuming it's something to do with Apple and not us. My only suggestion would be using the Mobile or TBT Undercover skin.



It's fine on my iPhone.


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> It's fine on my iPhone.



Well, you are showing a couple of avatars if that's what they are, in the middle of your collectibles to me. One is the glowing white egg that I have, which I imagine is your white feather. I am blaming Apple, but hope it resolves soon.

And Jason is showing 4 avatars mixed in with his collectibles

It would appear to be just the feathers that have been taken over by aliens.


----------



## Snype (Sep 24, 2014)

The admins are trolling you.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 24, 2014)

Did you try what I said?


----------



## Lassy (Sep 24, 2014)

But isn't the glitch also happening on the 3DS? you took the picture of your DS :0


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

Lassy said:


> But isn't the glitch also happening on the 3DS? you took the picture of your DS :0




No, you have to remember I am an idiot with these things, I took a pic on my DS of what was showing on my Ipad


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 24, 2014)

No joy still , Jeremy's suggestion will probably work, this happened to me before with my orange as I said previously and it sort of fixed itself after I closed the page and refreshed a few times.


----------



## Freckles (Sep 24, 2014)

The hard refresh trick worked for me. Hope it does for you too, OP!


----------



## a potato (Sep 24, 2014)

Are you using the new Undercover layout thing? Because I used it the other day on my iPod the other day to see what it looked like and I had similar problems.


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 24, 2014)

I've seen it on my iPhone. iOS 8 update might affect it maybe?


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 25, 2014)

The hard refresh works but wears off after a while and it reverts to my alien collectibles again

Apple are admitting their last update has caused problems especially with the downloading of pictures, they omitted mentioning messing up my feather collectibles, but are working hard to rectify the problems they have caused. hopefully all will be well again soon.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, it's happening on my iPad too. Ever since I installed iOS 8, TBT's been buggy. The dropdown menu for search and inbox is plastered with user justice's icon in the back instead of a white background . And lemons keep merging into random places. I'm sure it'll be fixed soon.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Yeah, it's happening on my iPad too. Ever since I installed iOS 8, TBT's been buggy. The dropdown menu for search and inbox is plastered with user justice's icon in the back instead of a white background . And lemons keep merging into random places. I'm sure it'll be fixed soon.



weird. my iPad seems normal even with iOS 8 installed.


----------



## Caius (Sep 25, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> The hard refresh works but wears off after a while and it reverts to my alien collectibles again
> 
> Apple are admitting their last update has caused problems especially with the downloading of pictures, they omitted mentioning messing up my feather collectibles, but are working hard to rectify the problems they have caused. hopefully all will be well again soon.



Alright this says to me it's on your side then. I'd suggest looking up how to clear your cache and browsing history on all of your devices, which should be a much better and longer term solution.


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 25, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Alright this says to me it's on your side then. I'd suggest looking up how to clear your cache and browsing history on all of your devices, which should be a much better and longer term solution.


k

Thanks, but did all that yesterday, made no difference.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Yeah, it's happening on my iPad too. Ever since I installed iOS 8, TBT's been buggy. The dropdown menu for search and inbox is plastered with user justice's icon in the back instead of a white background . And lemons keep merging into random places. I'm sure it'll be fixed soon.



Lemons '^' I'm curious at what it looks like, screen please? *^*


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Lemons '^' I'm curious at what it looks like, screen please? *^*



Well, most of it is gone for now, only the dropdown menu bug remains. I wish I can take a snapshot but the "downloading pictures" problem is happening to me aswell ;A;. I might take a picture later, it's really early and I'm tired to get my 3DS, sorry!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

android master race has no such problems


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> android master race has no such problems



Ah! Someone to lay the blame on........ Did the android master race snitch my feathers and leave alien collectibles in their place?


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll be holding off updating my apple stuff for now, hope it's fixed for you soon.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> Ah! Someone to lay the blame on........ Did the android master race snitch my feathers and leave alien collectibles in their place?



no, it was apple peasantry who stole ur feathers


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> no, it was apple peasantry who stole ur feathers



No, the collectibles that were left in the place of my feathers were most certainly of alien origin. I am starting to hold you totally responsible for my misfortune. Are you holding my feathers to ransome? I am only a poor overworked peasant.......well, maybe slightly overstating the overworked bit.....well, maybe completely overstating the overworked bit......but I'll stand by the poor and peasant description.


----------



## f11 (Sep 25, 2014)

That's been happening time since I got iOS 8 too


----------



## Cory (Sep 25, 2014)

i have to support 500 alpacas so i am never in time to get collectables life is hard


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 25, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> That's been happening time since I got iOS 8 too



I'm on iOS8 and it's all fine and dandy.


----------



## Primalia (Sep 25, 2014)

Personally I think feathers are meant to fly, trapping them in little boxes  is so not cool !!  Fly free little feathers


----------



## Lassy (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I'm on iOS8 and it's all fine and dandy.



I've heard that the problem occurs on older versions of iPhones/iPads.
Like if you have an iPad Air, the problem doesn't occur, but on an iPad 2, there is a problem. :B


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



Reading this I have a sense of Groundhog Day d?j? vue!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> I'm on iOS8 and it's all fine and dandy.




don't rub it in!


----------



## kasane (Sep 26, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I've heard that the problem occurs on older versions of iPhones/iPads.
> Like if you have an iPad Air, the problem doesn't occur, but on an iPad 2, there is a problem. :B



I'm viewing TBT on an iPad 2 and have updated to iOS 8, and everything seems to be fine :/
I can view all collectibles and posts just like on my laptop


----------



## f11 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm using an iPhone 5c tho


----------

